# New PowerShot G17 Coming in Spring [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 28, 2015)

```
A new PowerShot G17 will be coming some time before July we’re told. The exact announcement date isn’t currently known. It definitely looks like the G17 is going to going upmarket. <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/03/canon-powershot-g17-coming-in-may-cr1/">We received similar specs back in March of 2014</a>.</p>
<p><strong>Canon PowerShot G17 Specs:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Ultra bright lens</li>
<li>f/1.2-2.0</li>
<li>24 – 168mm 7x Zoom</li>
<li>Super UD Lens</li>
<li>DIGIC 6+</li>
<li>Large 1″ Sensor</li>
<li>All Magnesium Body</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## kiwi (Feb 28, 2015)

This sounds very tasty. I want one. But I guess it will be double the price of a G16 -- probably similar to the price of a G1X or Panasonic LX100.

I wonder if this up-specc'd Gxx will leave no room for the G1X line. Or will that move further upmarket perhaps becoming an EOS-based compact with APS-C sensor (that would be finger-licking tasty!)

I'm guessing there will be no viewfinder in the G17 based on there being none in the G1X mkII. That would sour the recipe for me. The trend elsewhere is that viewfinders are making a comeback (Panasonic LX100, GM5; Sony RX100 iii as examples.) So I do hope Canon will follow this market mood-swing and will build a nice electronic viewfinder into the G17.


----------



## Adelino (Feb 28, 2015)

A view finder will make it PERFECT! I want!


----------



## deleteme (Feb 28, 2015)

EVF?
Pleeeease.


----------



## noncho (Feb 28, 2015)

I guess that if other specs are true it won't be 1" sensor. I don't believe they will made G17 bigger than Sony RX10 (1"sensor and f/1.2-2.0 24–168mm will be bigger).


----------



## Adelino (Mar 1, 2015)

I agree with Noncho the lens, F-stop, sensor combo sounds too good to be true. Oh but if it is true I could really live with that 168 is long enough and 24 is wide enough for just about anything travel or family wise, if it is that fast it will be quite the achievement with a 1 inch sensor. Please do this I want to spend my money. I don't expect an EVF but even a crappy optical view finder will be welcomed by me.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm hoping that Canon has fixed the poor AF that the G7 has. It would be a much better camera with fast AF. With a longer lens than a G7, AF will be more difficult.


----------



## Lee Jay (Mar 1, 2015)

I think that would make it not a G17, but a G?X something new like the G7X and G3X. And this looks like it would be a bigger version of the G7X (faster and wider zoom range). I suspect it would be a pretty big camera.


----------



## pwp (Mar 1, 2015)

I've had three disappointing G xx Canons going right back to a prehistoric G2; all sold within months of purchase. But the G's are a camera I really want to like. The G17 looks very promising with these specs...but a viewfinder is a must. The funny little optical viewfinder on previous G xxx cameras has been kind of OK, but never anywhere near perfect. EVF's have matured enormously in he past few years, so bring it on with an EVF!

-pw


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Mar 1, 2015)

Adelino said:


> A view finder will make it PERFECT! I want!


I agree. I have the G15 and love it.


----------



## MintChocs (Mar 1, 2015)

I wonder how expensive it will be? I'm guessing around £600! Way too expensive for me if that is the case.


----------



## hachu21 (Mar 1, 2015)

Someone is dreaming in broad daylight.... Sorry but this is really unlikely to happen.
For multiple reasons :
- f/1.2-2.0, 24 – 168mm : a lens this bright and this long doesn't exist on small sensored cameras, let alone on a 1"...
- Large 1″ Sensor / All Magnesium Body : spec like that would make a G_X line camera, and from a marketing point of view, the GX line is already "full" (G1X for all round camera, G7X for very compact, G3X for long zoom)
- it would be sort of "revolutionnary" (f/1.2 on a 1"?!) and we are talking about Canon... right? :


----------



## Etienne (Mar 1, 2015)

That would have to be a pretty big lens, but not impossible on a 1" sensor


----------



## bertrandG (Mar 2, 2015)

It requires a minimum aperture of 31mm = 168 / 2.7 / 2 (2.7 being the crop factor of 1 inch sensors). Not small enough to be a compact camera but not too big to be impossible.


----------



## crashpc (Mar 2, 2015)

And if you make it multiaspect only 14-16Mpx, you will be well under 30mm. It IS doable.


----------



## funkboy (Mar 2, 2015)

If it is indeed a lens with those specs coupled with a 1" or larger sensor, I'll be all over this thing...


----------



## ashmadux (Mar 2, 2015)

pwp said:


> I've had three disappointing G xx Canons going right back to a prehistoric G2; all sold within months of purchase. But the G's are a camera I really want to like. The G17 looks very promising with these specs...but a viewfinder is a must. The funny little optical viewfinder on previous G xxx cameras has been kind of OK, but never anywhere near perfect. EVF's have matured enormously in he past few years, so bring it on with an EVF!
> 
> -pw




guess you never had a g10 or 12. WOW. great cams.

my g12 only retired because soft focus issue, and 250 to repair it :'( :'( :'( . but ill be damned, it was absolutely invaluable for my travel photos.

the g15/16 should be produce g even better photos, with AF miles ahead of my g12. So sorry it didn't take to you.


----------



## hoodlum (Mar 2, 2015)

This sound more like a G5 X.


----------



## GLT (Apr 5, 2015)

Lets see, a G16 successor with the same naming scheme, should also have similar size. 
According to this rumor the G17 has (compared to g16):
* longer focal length, 168mm instead of 140mm (while keeping the wide end 24mm) 
* aperture letting in 2 times as much light at the long end, 2.0 instead of 2.8
* almost three times as large sensor area, a 1" sensor instead of a 1/1.7 sensor

All this combined, is obviously not possible with even remotely simular size as Canon G16! 
The size should be compareable to Sony RX10 (the physical aperture would actually be larger at the tele end).

I can't believe that:
* this seemingly worthless misinformation is given a CR2-rating
* most commentators seem to take this seriously


----------



## powershot2012 (Jun 18, 2015)

Is the G17 still coming?


----------



## Vista (Aug 19, 2015)

So the G16 is officially discontinued and the last of the stock is selling off at decent prices. Where's the G17 announcement? it seems clear (at least to me) the big sensor rumours for a G17 were likely the G3X.

Why am I asking? I bought a G16 and ruined it in a sailing adventure (water). Lucky enough to have credit card insurance pay for it so do I buy another G16 before they're all gone or wait for a G17. I actually asked Canon Canada that question and they wouldn't/couldn't say what was coming (not surprisingly). The G3X is just way to big for me, G7X doesn't have enough zoom and no viewfinder (screens just don't work in really bring sunlight), G16 was in a sweet spot...


----------



## powershot2012 (Aug 21, 2015)

Yes and no as the specs are not lining up.

All of the rumor announcements have indicated a much faster lens than what's on the G3X.




Vista said:


> So the G16 is officially discontinued and the last of the stock is selling off at decent prices. Where's the G17 announcement? it seems clear (at least to me) the big sensor rumours for a G17 were likely the G3X.
> 
> Why am I asking? I bought a G16 and ruined it in a sailing adventure (water). Lucky enough to have credit card insurance pay for it so do I buy another G16 before they're all gone or wait for a G17. I actually asked Canon Canada that question and they wouldn't/couldn't say what was coming (not surprisingly). The G3X is just way to big for me, G7X doesn't have enough zoom and no viewfinder (screens just don't work in really bring sunlight), G16 was in a sweet spot...


----------



## powershot2012 (Sep 12, 2015)

What makes you think the G16 has been discontinued?



Vista said:


> So the G16 is officially discontinued and the last of the stock is selling off at decent prices. Where's the G17 announcement? it seems clear (at least to me) the big sensor rumours for a G17 were likely the G3X.
> 
> Why am I asking? I bought a G16 and ruined it in a sailing adventure (water). Lucky enough to have credit card insurance pay for it so do I buy another G16 before they're all gone or wait for a G17. I actually asked Canon Canada that question and they wouldn't/couldn't say what was coming (not surprisingly). The G3X is just way to big for me, G7X doesn't have enough zoom and no viewfinder (screens just don't work in really bring sunlight), G16 was in a sweet spot...


----------

